# Setting Tavertine with different shades



## jacselee (Mar 5, 2014)

Just bought some tavertine tile. This is my first time working with tavertine and i'm dealing with different shades in colors. Do i set these tiles randomly? Any suggestions?


----------



## RiverBG (Jun 1, 2014)

I set quite a bit travertine, I always mix the pieces out of a few boxes as I'm setting it. I also stress to the client that this a natural stone product and every piece is different so expect some variation in color piece to piece.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Whenever I use a natural product be it wood, stone, etc. I always advise the customer that there will be variations in color. 

That being said, I always pull from an assortment of boxes which helps randomize the color variation. After a few rows, I check to see if there's maybe one tile that's way different from the others. If there is, I'll remove it and save it for later (or an area that isn't as visible) and install a tile closer in color.


----------



## Chopsaw Chick (May 6, 2011)

I don't mean to sound sexist - because I love you guys, I really do! - but a lot of men have trouble with random "patterns." I've met 2 awesome flooring guys who just can't see when certain pieces of tile or hardwood shouldn't go together. (And I've seen more than a few installs where the flooring guys either didn't care or couldn't see how to properly mix up colors or textures.) If you are worried about it, you probably should be. I'd either make sure the homeowner is satisfied with your layout or recruit a girlfriend, niece, daughter or some dude who is good at this, as an assistant.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

mix as many boxes as possible.

take a step back every now and then.

make sure it doesn't look ,, OFF or weird..


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I always separate all of the tile in to three categories: Light, Medium and Dark. I then will survey the area and determine lighting (natural, artificial, direction, intensity).

Then the tile gets laid out. I may try to set darker tiles in a well lit area and lighter in dimmer areas. Depends on the variation in shades. And sometimes I'll just start grabbing tile and check ever so often and make the necessary adjustments.


----------



## RiverBG (Jun 1, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I always separate all of the tile in to three categories: Light, Medium and Dark. I then will survey the area and determine lighting (natural, artificial, direction, intensity).
> 
> Then the tile gets laid out. I may try to set darker tiles in a well lit area and lighter in dimmer areas. Depends on the variation in shades. And sometimes I'll just start grabbing tile and check ever so often and make the necessary adjustments.



I can't imagine doing something like this especially on a big floor they picked the product for its natural beauty and variation on every piece is part of that.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

RiverBG said:


> I can't imagine doing something like this especially on a big floor they picked the product for its natural beauty and variation on every piece is part of that.


Like I said, it all depends on the variation, application and customer.

They all have different tastes.

Some care about the abrupt change in shade.




























Some not so much.


----------



## RiverBG (Jun 1, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Like I said, it all depends on the variation, application and customer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great work! Looks amazing! I didn't mean any disrespect I just can't imagine sorting all the tiles prior to setting.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

RiverBG said:


> Great work! Looks amazing! I didn't mean any disrespect I just can't imagine sorting all the tiles prior to setting.


I knew what you meant. Just wanted to give you an idea of how it works out for me.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

I separate pretty much exactly like TNT (lt,med,dark),
but I have a fourth stack of my favorite few tiles that I want to lay in a high visibility spot.

I lay a decent amount of travertine so I buy a couple pallets at a time.

Next week I'm doing a bathroom and I'll select out the darkest of the dark for the floor, and the real beauties and lighter tones for the shower to try and achieve a real contrast.

I find that I have to pay far more attention when laying yack porcelain tile with a low pattern variety.
I practically have to dry lay them in my head, or make a stack of almost every "version".


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> I separate pretty much exactly like TNT (lt,med,dark),
> but I have a fourth stack of my favorite few tiles that I want to lay in a high visibility spot.
> 
> I lay a decent amount of travertine so I buy a couple pallets at a time.
> ...


I forgot about the GEM pile!


----------



## RiverBG (Jun 1, 2014)

Do you use spacers when you stack tumbled travertine? Or stack tight?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

RiverBG said:


> Do you use spacers when you stack tumbled travertine? Or stack tight?


Face to face....back to back.

No sliding....only lifting.
(Good core workout with 18x18's reaching from 3 feet away. These days, I just have them handed to me though.:whistling)

Tumbled....? I'm far less worried about. That chit is already "distressed".


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

RiverBG said:


> Do you use spacers when you stack tumbled travertine? Or stack tight?


I stack standing then up. I dint lay them down and stack. Impact will travel throb the stack.

When a stack I stack tight, and like BRB said back to back front to front and I never slide. I do it with polished and tumbled. Actually with any tile.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I feel random is the best look. Pulling from different boxes. Quality of the tile will make a difference also.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

More...


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Chopsaw Chick said:


> I don't mean to sound sexist - because I love you guys, I really do! - but a lot of men have trouble with random "patterns." I've met 2 awesome flooring guys who just can't see when certain pieces of tile or hardwood shouldn't go together.


A camera shot while setting might be helpful to see the differences in color. 

All assistants should wear red sweaters. (See Madrina thread) :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> A camera shot while setting might be helpful to see the differences in color.
> 
> All assistants should wear red sweaters. (See Madrina thread) :laughing:


That's actually a great tip. I was installing some white porcelain provided by a customer. Everything was trucking along until the end of the second day. I took some pics with my phone. And suddenly the blinders were gone. 

Some of the tiles had a hint of blue. We had sorted the tiles and couldn't see the variations. Too late, I had most of the shower tiled. 

I called one of my guys in and asked if they noticed anything different in the tiles. He stared at them for a few minutes, picked out a few minor things, but had no clue. As soon as I pointed it out he saw it everywhere.

I called the next guy in. Same thing. He didn't see it until I pointed it out. 
With that said, I didn't see any reason to point it out to the client. It's been a few years and I haven't heard a word from the client.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Men have far more color deficiency than woman, we cannot tell color "perception" as easily as woman.

Hence matching clothing, we need some assistance from woman.

Lot of new studies out about color, we cannot get inside the brain of each individual, so we don't know their perception.

I believe the latest example is of a dress worn at the oscars, blue and black, or gold and?

Shading? We try to remove the moldy looking trav.


----------

